# Helix WiFi controller



## SiW80 (Mar 13, 2019)

Any info on this and what it can do?

See it’s in the software but can’t find it anywhere to buy and not on the AF website. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mahapederdon (Aug 19, 2016)

SiW80 said:


> Any info on this and what it can do?
> 
> See it’s in the software but can’t find it anywhere to buy and not on the AF website.
> 
> ...


I'm wondering the same thing. Not that having a wire is bad but no wire is pretty sweet.


----------



## dobslob (Sep 19, 2011)

The WiFi controller plugs into the control port on the new DSPs (Mini, .3, and Brax DSP) and all new DSPs to follow. It allows you to program the DSP using WiFi so there is no more need for a USB connection. It works quite well with no perceptible lag. 

Aside from the programming with the software there will soon be apps available for Android and iPhone to allow Director type control for the connected DSP. This will allow the phone to be used to switch sources, presets, sub level and all other functions that the Director currently controls.


----------



## SiW80 (Mar 13, 2019)

dobslob said:


> The WiFi controller plugs into the control port on the new DSPs (Mini, .3, and Brax DSP) and all new DSPs to follow. It allows you to program the DSP using WiFi so there is no more need for a USB connection. It works quite well with no perceptible lag.
> 
> 
> 
> Aside from the programming with the software there will soon be apps available for Android and iPhone to allow Director type control for the connected DSP. This will allow the phone to be used to switch sources, presets, sub level and all other functions that the Director currently controls.




Sweet 

Any timescales on the apps?

What is the expected price of the WiFi controller?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

When the phone is connected to the Helix via WiFi, will the cellular data connection be disabled like it usually is? Or will they figure out a way to keep the data active while the Wifi connection is linked?


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Apr 10, 2017)

dobslob said:


> The WiFi controller plugs into the control port on the new DSPs (Mini, .3, and Brax DSP) and all new DSPs to follow. It allows you to program the DSP using WiFi so there is no more need for a USB connection. It works quite well with no perceptible lag.
> 
> Aside from the programming with the software there will soon be apps available for Android and iPhone to allow Director type control for the connected DSP. This will allow the phone to be used to switch sources, presets, sub level and all other functions that the Director currently controls.


Aw dang, so no function at all with the DSP Pro? Audiotec's replies on Facebook we're confusing, seemed like they were saying you could program the DSP but couldn't use it as a remote?


----------



## SiW80 (Mar 13, 2019)

Would it work on a PSix?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Apr 10, 2017)

SiW80 said:


> Would it work on a PSix?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't think so. This is what Doug told me via email.



> The Helix WiFi Control interface is not officially released yet, although I have been testing it for some time now.
> 
> I can tell you that for it to function it needs to be connected to a DSP with the new ACO platform. At tis point that is the DSP MINI, DSP., and Brax DSP. All new DSP products that are released will have the new ACO, but unfortunately all older product will be incompatible.


----------



## dobslob (Sep 19, 2011)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> Don't think so. This is what Doug told me via email.


Sorry, that should read DSP MINI, DSP.3, and Brax DSP at this point.


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

dobslob said:


> Sorry, that should read DSP MINI, DSP.3, and Brax DSP at this point.


Anticipated ETA? Price?


----------



## dobslob (Sep 19, 2011)

metanium said:


> Anticipated ETA? Price?


Unfortunately I don't have information on either of those. They did just release a trial version of the App for Android and that tells me that they will be available somewhat soon.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Apr 10, 2017)

It was listed as 99 euros over in Europe.


----------



## Silvercoat (Dec 5, 2013)

So the V EIGHT DSP is not compatible? 

Dam.... this would be sweet for a tablet / android build.


----------



## cmusic (Nov 16, 2006)

Silvercoat said:


> So the V EIGHT DSP is not compatible?
> 
> Dam.... this would be sweet for a tablet / android build.


Unless your DSP/amp has the new ACO feature, then no. It is not compatible to use with the Director either, just the URC.3 remote. 

The phone app does not seem to do much. On Audiotec Fisher's website it says _*"DSP remote control of additional features such as volume control of all sources, volume control of the subwoofer, source selection, tone control and switching between sound setups via Android™, iOS and Web-App for all DSP devices with Advanced CoProcessor (ACO)"*_

https://www.audiotec-fischer.de/en/brax/accessories/wifi-control

So no adjusting the inputs and output setup, gains, eq, delays, or crossovers from the phone app. You still need to use a Wifi compatible laptop or tablet and DSP-PCtool version 4.5 or higher to do all fine tuning.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Got a few in the other day. Going to try it out maybe later today

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

cmusic said:


> Unless your DSP/amp has the new ACO feature, then no. It is not compatible to use with the Director either, just the URC.3 remote.
> 
> The phone app does not seem to do much. On Audiotec Fisher's website it says _*"DSP remote control of additional features such as volume control of all sources, volume control of the subwoofer, source selection, tone control and switching between sound setups via Android™, iOS and Web-App for all DSP devices with Advanced CoProcessor (ACO)"*_
> 
> ...


It does everything the director does


----------



## cmusic (Nov 16, 2006)

SkizeR said:


> It does everything the director does


True, but when I am driving I don't want to reach for my phone, enter my passcode (if locked), make sure the app is on and connected to the wifi module, and adjust the volume by hitting the correct buttons on the phone. It's far less dangerous with the director (or URC.3) because I can reach over almost blindly to a knob and adjust the volume without taking my eyes off the road. 

Besides I use my iPhone with Apple Carplay 99% of the time when driving. It would be awesome to have the app be Carplay and Andoid Auto compatible, but that would probably triple the price of the unit or more.

But truthfully I really like my DSP MKII and director for now. One day I may upgrade to an ACO compatible DSP, the Wifi module, and the URC.3 but it probably will be a while.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

cmusic said:


> True, but when I am driving I don't want to reach for my phone, enter my passcode (if locked), make sure the app is on and connected to the wifi module, and adjust the volume by hitting the correct buttons on the phone. It's far less dangerous with the director (or URC.3) because I can reach over almost blindly to a knob and adjust the volume without taking my eyes off the road.
> 
> Besides I use my iPhone with Apple Carplay 99% of the time when driving. It would be awesome to have the app be Carplay and Andoid Auto compatible, but that would probably triple the price of the unit or more.
> 
> But truthfully I really like my DSP MKII and director for now. One day I may upgrade to an ACO compatible DSP, the Wifi module, and the URC.3 but it probably will be a while.


i think once the Audiostage card drops, most are going to want to upgrade


----------



## Beherit (Apr 7, 2011)

Sorry to bring up an old thread but does anyone know if the wifi module will allow the DSP PRO MK2 to save more then 2 profiles and as well select between the profiles via the android app ?


----------



## Beherit (Apr 7, 2011)

Beherit said:


> Sorry to bring up an old thread but does anyone know if the wifi module will allow the DSP PRO MK2 to save more then 2 profiles and as well select between the profiles via the android app ?


Anyone ??


----------



## jtrosky (Jul 19, 2019)

Beherit said:


> Sorry to bring up an old thread but does anyone know if the wifi module will allow the DSP PRO MK2 to save more then 2 profiles and as well select between the profiles via the android app ?


I believe that you need an ACO-enabled Helix DSP in order to use the Android app with the wifi adapter. I'm not 100% sure, but I think that is the case. Hopefully, someone more familiar with the earlier non-ACO-enabled DSP's can comment though. I don't believe the DSP Pro Mk2 is ACO-enabled.


----------



## dobslob (Sep 19, 2011)

Beherit said:


> Sorry to bring up an old thread but does anyone know if the wifi module will allow the DSP PRO MK2 to save more then 2 profiles and as well select between the profiles via the android app ?


With the DSP PRO MK2 as a non ACO platform DSP, the WiFi controller will only allow wireless tuning of the DSP with your computer.


----------



## chansharp (Aug 19, 2017)

Edited *


----------



## hdrugs (Sep 7, 2009)

Is a wireless hec volume control on the horizon?


----------



## Sam Spade (Mar 16, 2020)

SkizeR said:


> i think once the Audiostage card drops, most are going to want to upgrade


Hi skizer from downunder
I have an ultra and bit the bullet on the USB HEC module. 

So only one slot unlike the brax. 

What do you anticipate the audiostage module will do that makes it a must have?
Cheers
Sam


----------



## dumdum (Feb 27, 2007)

Oddly mine went doolally last week, just tweaking some crossovers and all of a sudden the audio went off and wouldnt return, tried power cycling the system, rebooting the pc, all the usual stuff and it still wouldn’t have it, only when I plugged in a usb lead did it then spring back to life 😒 I will try reflashing it’s firmware, it’s been in a few months now, but it just decided to be dum and act the idiot...


----------



## preston (Dec 10, 2007)

Geez I wish we could get a phone app to tune the Helix. Not EVERYTHING, in fact what I really want is just the ablity to mute and adjust gain on each channel. Everything else is a bonus. But doesnt' sound like that will be happening. 

Looked at the Zapco because it does have a phone app, I just don't have 100% confidence in their support/reliability, not sure if they support all-pass filters and phase adjustments, and already have good knowledge on the Helix.

For some reason I thought MiniDSP was doing this but I guess not. My one car has a P99 and I so love being able to make adjustments on the fly without dragging out the laptop.


----------



## Sam Spade (Mar 16, 2020)

preston said:


> Geez I wish we could get a phone app to tune the Helix. Not EVERYTHING, in fact what I really want is just the ablity to mute and adjust gain on each channel. Everything else is a bonus. But doesnt' sound like that will be happening.
> 
> Looked at the Zapco because it does have a phone app, I just don't have 100% confidence in their support/reliability, not sure if they support all-pass filters and phase adjustments, and already have good knowledge on the Helix.
> 
> For some reason I thought MiniDSP was doing this but I guess not. My one car has a P99 and I so love being able to make adjustments on the fly without dragging out the laptop.


The phone app does everything the director does apparently.

I worked on my car stereo tonight. And by work I mean plugged in all the cabling I need to get the USB HEC stage up and running as a source, 50% successfully adjusted the settings on my URC.3 (Got the volume knob switched to master vol not just digital but can't get the sub vol knob to be a master for all inputs just digital) and struggled with the Helix DSP software which I don't find intuitive at all. So I have all the cabling to run kenwood head unit, digital coax and digital USB into the Ultra. I've got an optical cable plugged in too in case I ever need it but I'm not trying to get that to go live at the moment. But I am yet to get the USB HEC input to work. 2 inputs out of three ain't bad I suppose.

Fark and I have the WIFI module hooked up but can't get the smartphone app to connect to the Ultra, the phone app recognises the Ultra, and it tells me I need to use the DSP PC tool to switch the connection on, but I'm buggered if I can find the change I need to make on the laptop. .

The inputs that do work sound completely awesome though. It is interesting how much better the digital coax sounds over the head unit. I can put the same CD in the kenwood (which is connected by low level outputs) and that CD ripped lossless onto my A&K DAP, and the coax out of the A&K DAP sounds so much better than playing the CD in the head unit. And it is kenwood's top single din head unit.


----------



## Sam Spade (Mar 16, 2020)

preston said:


> Geez I wish we could get a phone app to tune the Helix. Not EVERYTHING, in fact what I really want is just the ablity to mute and adjust gain on each channel. Everything else is a bonus. But doesnt' sound like that will be happening.
> 
> Looked at the Zapco because it does have a phone app, I just don't have 100% confidence in their support/reliability, not sure if they support all-pass filters and phase adjustments, and already have good knowledge on the Helix.
> 
> For some reason I thought MiniDSP was doing this but I guess not. My one car has a P99 and I so love being able to make adjustments on the fly without dragging out the laptop.


preston i think the phone app is much more powerful with the new architecture DSPs. Ultra, DSP.3 and DSP Mini. But check that with an expert or audiotech fischer


----------



## JPT99 (Feb 25, 2020)

Any update on the audiostage module? I’m testing all input options available on the Ultra. Every option has pos/neg. I enjoy using CarPlay (I’ve got iPhone X) but sounds like the WiFi module doesn’t work well with it.


----------



## kennyq45 (Mar 24, 2013)

JPT99 said:


> Any update on the audiostage module? I’m testing all input options available on the Ultra. Every option has pos/neg. I enjoy using CarPlay (I’ve got iPhone X) but sounds like the WiFi module doesn’t work well with it.


I'm in the same situation. I use CarPlay but if this module works over wifi, I can't connect both it and the CarPlay. Have you found a workaround for this?


----------

